# Custom Spaceliner



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

from this:




to this


----------



## jd56 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice ratrod build. 
As I love tanklghts, I think all spaceliners should still sport the "thrust forward" tanklight. Not much room for that on this rat though.
That Rear Rack is sought after by many.
Still a nice Custom built bike.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 9, 2012)

*That rack was rusted through on top.*

I do have a few like it hanging around and a chaingaurd just like it. I just need another spaceliner frame to put them on. Thank you for your comments!


----------



## RustyPedals (Jan 9, 2012)

*Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!*

very nice, i love to do projects like that, i have an old murray that it too far gone to do a resto, so its gonna get a springer, and some apehangers.   you did it right!


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 9, 2012)

Excellent work, I love Spaceliners.


----------



## Uniblab (Mar 28, 2012)

Kool ride! I'm digging that chain guard and would love to get that style for my Spaceliner even if it's not totally correct for my year. Those vents are fantabulous.


----------

